# Woodmaster Tools



## Ohio Carpenter (May 31, 2016)

Hello, 

I am looking at the Woodmaster tools 718 pro pack. Does anyone have any information or reviews they could share with me?


----------



## Ohio Carpenter (May 31, 2016)

Here is a link to the product.

http://woodmastertools.com/718


----------



## gmcooter (Jan 22, 2015)

*woodmaster tools*

I have a 718 wood master that I've had for three years. I didn't get the pro pack but instead I got the spiral cutter head. I am very well pleased with it. I got the spiral head because I mostly plane used lumber. It is near to impossible to get all the nails out. If you hit a nail it doesn't mess up the whole blade. The cutters are about 1/2x1/2. They are sharp on all 4 sides so all you have to do is turn the cutters that are damaged. It planes a lot smother than the straight blade cutter. IMO they are a very good machine. A little expensive but worth it in the long run. toyman


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

Are you considering a Woodmaster and wondering if the adding the pro pack is worth it?

I purchased one three or four years ago and have never found a use for the gang ripper, since I use rough cut lumber and widths of lumber are never consistent enough to set up the Woodmaster to rip large amounts of stock. I use my table saw for ripping.

I've also never used the sander, the 18 inch capacity isn't big enough for most the projects I would use it on. If I had a glue up that was 18 inches or less that needed flattening I would tend to just plane it instead of sanding it flat.

If you are making molding . . . and I tend to make a fair amount, there are three different ways to accomplish it on the Woodmaster. The molding head that comes with the pro pack only allows you to use profiles that are less then a certain size (3 1/4 inches). If you wish to make anything bigger you will have to use one of the other two methods available. Those you will have to buy separately.

The cheapest and least convenient way is to use your planer head, although that involves reinstalling your planer blades every time you want to switch back. I bought a second planer head and just swap out the heads. The third method is getting a two knife molding head which wasn't an option when I bought my Woodmaster, but something I would have considered. The two knife head will provide a smoother cut, but requires two knives which will cost more than the other two 1-knife systems. Another thing to consider, the molding head and planer head both use one knife, but are balanced differently so they aren't really interchangeable. Before I bought a second planer head I bought all my knives for the molding head, but now if I want to use a knife larger than 3 1/4 inches I have to switch to the planer head, then back to the molder head for the older profiles. Any new profiles I order I get balanced for the planer head.

Knowing what I know now I would not buy the pro pack. For molding I would get either the two knife system, or a second planer head. The molding head that comes with the pro pack is inconvenient because of its size limitation.


----------



## Ohio Carpenter (May 31, 2016)

Hey guys thanks for all the information. Since I'm buying the spiral head they said they would swap the other head out with this.

18" 2 SLOT CORRUGATED HIGH-PRODUCTION MOLDING HEAD

I am new to making mold but have been in the carpentry business for a long time. I'm looking forward to making molds for the homes I remodel. 

I will be purchasing my Woodmaster this week to take advantage of their sales going on.


----------

